# Pom-Poms Please....



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

So, at the Finger Lakes Retriever Club hunt test near Syracuse NY on the weekend my Breeze earned her second AKC Master pass in her second AKC Master test! It was a huge entry with 54 dogs in our flight. Took us from 8am to 8pm to get through our first two series on Saturday! She did a great job on a tough water blind to finish the day and earn her rosette.

But that is not the big news. WE HAVE A NEW SENIOR HUNTER IN THE HOUSE!!!! Woot-Woot!! Winter passed his 4th straight AKC Senior test to earn his title on Sunday in a really challenging test. 12 out of 26 starters managed to pull out a pass and he did great work complete with Anney's favourite belly-flop big splash water entries.:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats Shelly!! I was up by Ginnie Pastor today and she was telling me your two did a real nice job, she seemed especially impressed with Breeze.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! That's a pretty good weekend if you ask me!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

OOOPPSS!! I forgot the pom poms ( they're there trust me but they are invisible :bowl

:banana:


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> Congrats Shelly!! I was up by Ginnie Pastor today and she was telling me your two did a real nice job, she seemed especially impressed with Breeze.


Wow! Thanks Hank! I had a good time visiting with Ginnie and Dennis at the test. They are good dog folk and great Golden people!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Congratulations!!!! That's a pretty good weekend if you ask me!


Yup we crossed the border back into Canada pretty darned happy! Border agent asked how the weekend went and I just showed her the ribbons and grinned!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - congratulations


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats,
What a weekend!!!!!!!!
4/4 Impressive to say the least!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

KILLER WEEKEND SHELLY! 
Awesome!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is just plain superb!! Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hip Hip HOORAY!!! Way to go Winter SH and two legged Miss Breezy!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Hip Hip Hooray! Way to go Winter and Breezy.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOOT WOOOOT! What an awesome weekend, you must be sooo proud!

I had to go find some pom poms!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! What a great weekend!!! Go Winter and Breezy!!!!


----------

